# 9lb Boston Butt smoke overnight



## jaydee (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey guys, food safety question here:

I started a Boston butt smoke in my WSM at midnight last night. Got the smoker up to 275 and placed the butt on top rack allowed the temp to adjust and then made my dampener adjusts slowly until temps were down to 225-235 range. I baby sat the smoker until roughly 2 AM and I was comfortable thinking it would hold temp through the night.

I wake up at 7 to check and the smoker has dropped to 175, seeing as how outside temps were 4 degrees, the smoker burned through all the fuel. I got more fuel in and temps were back to 250 within 20-30 minutes. 

Now, I i injected this meat so the muscle had been proved. Vacuum sealed from store until I opened it to inject and put some rub on it. Maybe sat at room temp for 20 minutes? 

My question is, without testing the temp at the 4 hour mark, how safe do you think this is to eat? Meat was at the 180 mark at 13 hours into the smoke and has already reached 200 roughly 30 minutes ago. 

Should I toss? This is for family holiday party. My only concern is safety here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

When you woke up at 7, what was the IT of the meat then?

Al


----------



## jaydee (Dec 19, 2016)

That was my other issue, the probe I've always used was messing up and showing 70 degrees. I ran up to Walmart and bought 2 new ones digits and analog, when o checked the temp at 9 I believ it was at the 155-160  mark. I should have written this down, but I did not. 

I admittedly spent too much time trying to figure out why My other probe was reading so low, anything I did caused it to get lower until I determined it was busted.

I am also in the market for a good,  reliable remote prove that won't break on me after 2 smokes


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2016)

If the IT was at 155-160 at 9:00 then I doubt if the butt ever got below 140 when it cooled down.

It's highly unlikely that it rose 15-20 degrees in 2 hours.

Based on that I would say it's fine to eat.

A very good remote therm is the Smoke from thermoworks.

They are $100, but they are commercial grade.

I have one & they are built like a tank.

Al


----------



## jaydee (Dec 19, 2016)

Christmas is in a few days and I think I know what I will be buying myself


----------



## sacky mcgee (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm new to the forum .. I am having a problem of my own. I have a master built electric smoker. Last night I started 2 pork butt and got them to 150 internal temp at 5am.  I woke up at 8am and it must've come unplugged. Temp dropped to 123.  Is this gonna be ok to just keep going ?


----------



## 801driver (Dec 24, 2016)

Might be a little late here to comment, do not know what time zone you are in, but my opinion is that since they had gotten to at least 150 (over the magic140 mark many people are concerned with)  I would fire it back up and keep on going up to at least 200.

Good luck to you..


----------



## 801driver (Dec 24, 2016)

Double posted some how.  Sorry.


----------

